
Capitalism and Socialism – Which System Gets Your Vote? - mtechie
https://ourmoneymentality.com/capitalism-and-socialism-which-economic-system-gets-your-vote/
======
JohnFen
I believe that any pure "ism" is a bad thing. All of the various "ism"s I've
learned about have both good and bad aspects to them.

The ideal system is a mongrel, mixing ideas from the various pure ideologies.
In fact, this has largely been how the US has done things since the US
started, and has been one of its greatest strengths. Looking at US history,
there have been several times (including now) when the nation has veered
towards an ideological purity of one sort or another. That has never gone
well.

~~~
mtechie
Agreed. Too much capitalism and workers suffer. Too much socialism and workers
suffer. Both mostly because of greed. The ideal economic system system seems
to be one based on capitalism but with socialist support to protect the
citizens. Imo.

------
mtechie
With it being voting time here in the US, I figured this topic was important
for me to do more research into and that it might be helpful for others too :)
Hopefully it's clear and helps!

------
rvz
That's too easy. History has shown us that both systems are disastrous, One is
quite frankly beyond cataclysmic and the other is just as catastrophic but
works well enough.

